# dodon farm tb horses



## horsesforever14 (Jul 19, 2012)

Also this was another horse I was looking at the owner will send me better photos but can you see anything wrong.


----------



## horsesforever14 (Jul 19, 2012)

I also have a video of the horse I posted a picture of if that would help=)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

The first thing I notice from that picture (and those who have more knowledge than me should absolutely correct me if I'm wrong) is perhaps a bit light boned, and a bit over at the shoulder. 

Of course, there's much more to condo than just that! Subbing to see what others say...


----------



## horsesforever14 (Jul 19, 2012)

Anyone else=) on dodon farm website I like Valor and sir bob
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsesforever14 (Jul 19, 2012)

Too make is easier which horse do you prefer and has good conformation for jumping


----------



## horsesforever14 (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump! I really need some opinions


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

I personally am not a fan of the grey. More experience people correct me please but she seems over at the knee, straight shouldered and a bit flat whithered. Of the two bays, I really like the brown on the right. His bone is a little heavier and I just love his shoulder. His croup is perhaps a bit steep (anyone else feel this way?) But personally I like him most.


----------



## horsesforever14 (Jul 19, 2012)

Here is info on the horses all are 16.2 the Grey is 5 the first bay is 6 and the middle bay is 4


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I like the (technically) brown gelding in the second set of pics (would be the one on the top right). Best build out of any of them. After that, it's the bay in the first pic, then the bay on the left in the second pic. I agree that the grey is a pass completely. Those knees are not anywhere close to good and the hind legs look to be fairly posty, as well.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

OP I think you would have more responses if you copy and paste a link to the horses that you interested in. People are more than willing to give conformation critiques, but asking them to do ALL your research for you is perhaps putting some people off replying.


----------



## horsesforever14 (Jul 19, 2012)

Funny thing is the Grey is the most expensive. So far I really like the second bay is the second group of pictures(brown). He seems nice and sturdy could someone critique him before I contact owner to meet him. Also if anyone prefers other horses please be honest oh and here is a conformation picture of the horse who has a rider


----------



## horsesforever14 (Jul 19, 2012)

Shropshirerosie said:


> OP I think you would have more responses if you copy and paste a link to the horses that you interested in. People are more than willing to give conformation critiques, but asking them to do ALL your research for you is perhaps putting some people off replying.


I did=) their are pictures on page one with the horses I'm looking at and a better picture on page 2 with the horse who had the rider.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm not seeing a link to the web site?


----------



## horsesforever14 (Jul 19, 2012)

For Sale: Sir Bob


----------



## horsesforever14 (Jul 19, 2012)

http://www.dodonfarm.com/gunport.htmlttp://www.dodonfarm.com/valory.html


----------



## horsesforever14 (Jul 19, 2012)

For Sale: Sweet Valor


----------



## horsesforever14 (Jul 19, 2012)

For Sale: Gunport sorry the longer link doesn't work


----------



## horsesforever14 (Jul 19, 2012)

Does anyone like the horse in the picture of page 2 sadly sir Bob is sold it seems like every horse I like gets sold=(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Is this the same horse from the first picture? I think this one is much more flattering...


----------



## horsesforever14 (Jul 19, 2012)

Zexious said:


> Is this the same horse from the first picture? I think this one is much more flattering...


Hi the picture on page 2 is the same horse with the rider on top on page one he is 8 years old and I believe 17h
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsesforever14 (Jul 19, 2012)

Here is another picture of the horse who had the rider on it on page one. And the horse pictured on page two


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh wow, Gunport is kind of a mini-celebrity given her experience in the Retired Racehorse Project last year. Whoever gets her is going to be really lucky. Way, way out of my league talent wise!


----------

